# Found A Winterizing Kit For Water Pump!



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

With the local RV parts store going out of business and the early cold weather here in GA I have had a hard time finding anti-freeze and a winterizing kit, but finally found one.

The prob is it has a strange quick connect setup and with all the leak problems I have had I'm a little paranoid. I like the old fashion kind that connects the hoses with clamps. This is designed to just insert the water hoses and they supposedly make a secure connection no clamps or anything. Does anyone else have one like this?

It's made by Aqua Pro and the package says RV Water System Siphon Kit. There are no metal parts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FraTra said:


> With the local RV parts store going out of business and the early cold weather here in GA I have had a hard time finding anti-freeze and a winterizing kit, but finally found one.
> 
> The prob is it has a strange quick connect setup and with all the leak problems I have had I'm a little paranoid. I like the old fashion kind that connects the hoses with clamps. This is designed to just insert the water hoses and they supposedly make a secure connection no clamps or anything. Does anyone else have one like this?
> 
> It's made by Aqua Pro and the package says RV Water System Siphon Kit. There are no metal parts.


Can you post a picture?


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have yet to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am not the best at moving pics from one place to another but If you can e mail the pic to someone else who can post it here for you. If you know how to put a pic in a e mail , pm someone online at the same time to see if they can do it for you. I have done this a few times .

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

A quick google found this.










Is this what you bought?

Bill.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Bill,

Yep. That is exactly the one I got. I'm just a little concerned about the kind of connections it uses. It was the only one I could find for many miles and I got the last one of these.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

FraTra said:


> Bill,
> 
> Yep. That is exactly the one I got. I'm just a little concerned about the kind of connections it uses. It was the only one I could find for many miles and I got the last one of these.


I can't help with the kit, I went the cheep route and bought a 3' kitchen faucet flex hose (supply line). Same threads as the water pump, unscrew the tank fitting and screw on the 3' flex hose and put the other end in the bottle of antifreeze.

Good luck.


----------

